# Vergebe Werbt einem Freund



## Linostar (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich kenne jemanden,d er mit WoW anfangen möchte und sich gegen eine gegenleistung werben alssen würde.

Ihr erhaltet das Mount+1freimonat(13euro) dazu


----------



## Cloudius (18. Oktober 2012)

und diese gegenleistung ist?


----------



## Linostar (12. Januar 2013)

/push


----------



## Exolio (12. Januar 2013)

schick mal eine pn mit den nötigen infos


----------

